# Planted 20g Tank



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have a male betta fish, and he is very active. He is currently housed in a five gallon tank, however I think he would much rather enjoy a 20 gallon heavly planted tank.

In my 20 gallon high tank, I have a florescent lightbulb that is 8,000k. (is that low light or medium light?)

I would like to make it a heavily planted tank, with an open middle for my betta to swim. I have a couple of questions 

-I have http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3064352&lmdn=Type&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No this gravel. Would this gravel be sufficient enough for plants? 
-If I need to change the gravel, what types of gravel are good? 
-If I need to change the gravel, what colors would make a teal/blue halfmoon betta stand out?
-What plants are low light? (I like jungle val, and dwarf sag, but i dont want just two different plant types)
-What plants are medium light? (if i can grow medium light)
-Could i have it without a filter, or should i have a filter?
-If i should have a filter, should i get a bubble stone one? 
-How do bubble stone filter things work? And what is everything I need for it?


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

Also, what is a good water tester? 
I also have a heater.


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

heres what i can answer

-i bought a really big bag of rocks to cover my planted 20g, i think it was either 20 or 25 bag, thinking it was a 25 lb bag...if u dont have thick enough cap of gravel the soil underneath can come up easily making a mess. 
-black makes every color pop, maybe except for black, it also makes the color on plants stand out.
-if the tank is just a betta, u can do without a filter but if u start adding other fish then probably yes
-the air stone adds oxygen to the water for fish who breathe thru their gills, since bettas dont you really dont need that. but for that u need an air pump, air line and bubble stone, some pumps come with all u need but make sure to look at the packaging to make sure.
-api master test kit is used by alot of people on this site and is preferred over paper strip test kits.

heres a pic of my 20g i set up a couple months ago


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

You'll want to change your bulb to one with a kelvin rating of 6700k or 6500k. PLants grow best at that spectrum. It depends on the bulb size/output as to 'how much' light you have. You most likely have a T8 bulb, so one over a 20 gallon would put you at the low/medium end of the spectrum. This bulb is one of the best. Fluorescent Aquarium Lighting: Life-Glo 2 Fluorescent Light Bulbs

Personally I recommend sand for planted tanks. Much easier to clean and IMO roots prefer it. BUT it's all your decision. That gravel will be fine for most plants, although some plants will need root tabs (such as Amazon Sword plants and Crypt Wendtii.) I also prefer black sand for all of my tanks, for me nothing else makes them 'pop' as much. 

Jungle val can be a tricky plant, as it prefers harder water. Anyways, good lower light plants are Amazon Swords, Cryptocornes (any kind, such as Wendtii, Lucens, Spiralis...etc), Anubias, and Java Fern are all great beginner low/medium light plants. Just make sure that when you plant Anubias and Java Fern that you don't plant the rhizome. These plants usually do better attached to driftwood or rocks. 

You _can_ have it without a filter, but I personally don't like to do that. IMO Fluval Aquaclear is a great option, and you can customize the media and outflow so your betta won't have trouble with the current.

By bubble stone filter do you mean a sponge filter? Sponge filters are also a pretty good option for a cheap filter, but they do require an air pump. 

The most commonly used and relied on test kit is API Liquid Master Test kit, runs for about $20 on Amazon.


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

So i need soil at the bottom, with a gravel cap? Or could I do with just my gravel?


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

You can do soil, but be very careful with it. It can be a bit tricky to work with, as in it can release excess ammonia that takes awhile to be processed. Most people generally wait around a month before adding fish to a soil tank. You also can't really move plants after you've planted them.

I do recommend sand though. Gravel lets food and detritus sift down through it and it becomes difficult to remove, while with sand it all lays on top and it easily siphoned off. It's your call, though. Whatever you're comfortable with.

EDIT: Plain gravel can work fine, you just need root tabs for certain plants, and with any substrate you'll need a good liquid fertilizer. Seachem's Flourish Comprehensive is generally considered the best as it contains all of the trace nutrients plants need, while most other fertilizers only contain a few.


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

What are root tabs?

And what kinds of plants can i grow?


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Root tabs are basically giant fertilizer pills that you place under certain plants every month or so. Here's a link to some. Amazon.com: Seachem Flourish Tabs 10 Count: Pet Supplies

I mentioned plants that you can grow easily in my first post on this thread


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

im sorry i assumed u were doing a soil base. u dont have to go that route.


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't see your first reply. Also is it worth going to a 20 gallon? I already have an air pump and air stone. However, I do not want to spend a lot of money to make my 20 gallon suitable for my betta. I have a heater also. So what are some cheap ways I can go to get sand substrate, plants, and whatever else I may need?


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

If you already have an air pump I totally recommend going the route of a sponge filter. Ths is a very good one, I use the smaller version in my 10 gallon. Amazon.com: Elite Double Sponge Filter: Pet Supplies

However I'm sure there are cheaper options around, I just love how this one works  Just search 'sponge filter' on Amazon or eBay and you'll find a ton of options. 

You don't HAVE to go with sand, I just love it so much I unconsciously push it on people. A cheap sand option is either Quikcrete Premium Playsand, or Black Diamon Blasting Sand. Both need rinsed, or just lots of water changes as they do have 'dust' on them. You are totally fine sticking with gravel if you want to, though.

You can always ask around for plant clippings in the classified section, many members are willing to send freedbies or cheap packages  I just sent off a bunch of plants or I'd send you some  I may have an extra amazon sword and some other things in a few weeks, though.

You can check walmart for 6500k/6700k fluorescent bulbs, just make sure they're the right length and are T8s (which is what I'm assuming you have? It's usually the standard.)

Root tabs can be found on Amazon, there are many different brands to choose from. Last thing would be Seachem Flourish Comprehensive Plant Supplement. Oh, and the test kit.

I know it sounds like a lot, but if you're not in any rush you can buy them one piece at a time, and all of these items will last quite a while 

It's up to you, but personally I get tons of enjoyment setting up planted tanks and watching it grow and change  Plants also help keep the water cleaner for fish, and they really seem to enjoy them


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

I will be going off to college in two years. Would it be worth it to set up this 20 gallon for two years?

Is it a necessity to have higher rated lightbulbs? And yes they are T-8. 

Also, best recommendations on cleaning a 20 gallon? I used it three times before. One for ciclids, once for tropical community, and once to breed and sell apple snails. (mystery snails). 

For plants, how does this sounds?

Anacharis, dwarf hairgrass, jungle val, amazon sword, java moss, wistera, drawf sag?


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

The new lightbulb is pretty important, you may not have much luck with the 8000k one, as it's not really the right spectrum. 

Personally two years is a pretty long time, IMO. I think it would be a really fun adventure for you and your fish 

Cleaning it while it's empty? I usually take it outside, hose it off, and then wipe it down with distilled white vinegar. Then rinse it a lot and let it dry in the sun.

Most of those plants sound good, but dwarf hairgrass usually requires high light and sand to develop into a 'carpet'. 

Honestly it's a bit of a game to see which plants do best. Some plants just don't do well in certain tanks (for instance, I have NO luck with Cabomba and hornwort, they just don't do well for me.), for some reason or another. And if they don't, it's okay! There's billions of species to try out


----------

